# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > D&D 5e/Next Seeking Good Resources For Adventure Design

## JNAProductions

See title. I've got an idea for a game where the PCs will be facing enemies that are considerably more deadly than they should be able to handle-but each time they die, they can go back to a point before they died and try again.

However, my usual flying by the seat of my pants DMing style might not work so well for that. I'd rather have more set encounters. Anyone got good resources, tips, advice, etc. to help me out? :)

----------

